# Time interval between protein intake and meal



## nickfromgeo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all 

I usually drink protein (30g) right away when I get up in the morning, but I feel steel hungry, so what time must pass before I eat my breakfast (200g meat, 1 peace of bred, 1 egg, peanuts butter), I cannot wait more than 1,5 Hour

thanks


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 5, 2008)

id say like 10 minutes....

but thats just me


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 5, 2008)

anywhere between 20 and 30 minutes should be fine


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2008)

Why not just eat a complete meal when you get up?


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Why not just eat a complete meal when you get up?



I second that....??


----------



## nickfromgeo (Aug 6, 2008)

well, I read somewhere that for stomach it's easier to get more proteins from protein shake, rather than from usual meal. of course This does not imply  to drink only protein and not to get carbs and fats. 

So when I drink protein on 8:00 AM I can eat on 9:00 AM? Can stomach assimilate all the protein?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 6, 2008)

making things way to complex.... just eat.


----------



## go4kj (Aug 6, 2008)

Usually when you wake up first thing in the morning, protein shake(Whey) plus some fast acting carbs(fruit) is the best bet.  This will reverse the catabolic state that your body has been in from not having eaten all night.  Need to stop the body from eating at the muscles.  This should be followed by protein in the form of Eggs/meat plus complex carbs 30 minutes to 1 hour later.  This is what I've found from the research I've done online.  Hope that helps.


----------

